# Congrats to our newest Vet Colt



## LeanHerm (Aug 15, 2012)

I've known colt for sometime now ever since he joined on ology! Great guy with a great amount of  knowledge in this field. He def is a great ASSet to any board. Lol Yet it was a tight race between a few of you guys and anyone would be a great pick. He always has some good threads up and is a pretty active guy. He works night's a lot so is more active at that time of the day. He's really getting smarter and smarter. I loved reading his posts over at ology but that came to a screatching hault cause his ass can't read the rules. Lmao. I can say that cause I can ban your ass when you act up here sweety pie!!! Congrats again brother and you were the favorite this time. That list was a strong list to vote on cause of the caliber guys we have to offer. Next time the rest of you will have another shot because this site is growing rapidly. It will be in another couple weeks most likely. Thanks again guys for voting.


----------



## beasto (Aug 15, 2012)

Congrats to you Colt bro!!!! Good to see you up there!!!


----------



## Tilltheend (Aug 15, 2012)

Congratulations Colt!


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Aug 15, 2012)

yo colt. congrats brother.


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 15, 2012)

Gratz colt.


----------



## OCDude (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice congrats Colt!


----------



## cranium85 (Aug 15, 2012)

Congratz colt I didn't even know we were nominating and voting again lol...how did I miss this


----------



## SuperBane (Aug 15, 2012)

Congrats pinhead! Lol


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 15, 2012)

grats yo.....

lots of guys deserved it


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Aug 15, 2012)

Congrats brother


----------



## Jada (Aug 15, 2012)

Congrats my brother


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 15, 2012)

colt mc!! good job brother!!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 15, 2012)

Congrats Colt45mc54


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 16, 2012)

Congrats.............


----------



## HH (Aug 16, 2012)

congrats bud!


----------



## ken Sass (Aug 16, 2012)

congrats man


----------



## Hollywood72 (Aug 16, 2012)

Congrats buddy!


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 16, 2012)

Congrats Brother!!


----------



## biggerben692000 (Aug 16, 2012)

Well deserved. Don't screw it up!


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 16, 2012)

Great voted and Colt my brother welcome to a very special and small CREW here at SI, the Vets community


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 16, 2012)

Congrats bro...


----------



## DF (Aug 16, 2012)

Congrats ya big beefy bastard!


----------



## grind4it (Aug 16, 2012)

Congrats colt, you earned it.


----------



## Shane1974 (Aug 16, 2012)

Congratulations, bro!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks fellas. I just saw the thread. For some reason I thought the vote was open until tmrw. Anyways, just want to thank everybody that voted, not just for me, but for actually participating in this site. It wasn't a very good turn out which surprised me. Hopefully we can come up with a resolution to that next time.

Again, I'm honored to get the vote going up against a great group of guys. There's alot of people that deserve that title in the poll. A ton of knowledge and years of experience between all of us. Thanks again fellas


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 16, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> I've known colt for sometime now ever since he joined on ology! Great guy with a great amount of  knowledge in this field. He def is a great ASSet to any board. Lol Yet it was a tight race between a few of you guys and anyone would be a great pick. He always has some good threads up and is a pretty active guy. He works night's a lot so is more active at that time of the day. He's really getting smarter and smarter. I loved reading his posts over at ology but that came to a screatching hault cause his ass can't read the rules. Lmao. I can say that cause I can ban your ass when you act up here sweety pie!!! Congrats again brother and you were the favorite this time. That list was a strong list to vote on cause of the caliber guys we have to offer. Next time the rest of you will have another shot because this site is growing rapidly. It will be in another couple weeks most likely. Thanks again guys for voting.



Just want to say I was on ology first so Nana nana boo boo. Also, I didn't break the rules. I just had a few select words with the owner which apparently wasn't appreciated  And don't think for one second I won't give you a dirty Sanchez just cuz you're a mod herm lol


----------



## dsa8864667 (Aug 16, 2012)

Congratulations, Colt !


----------



## djkneegrow (Aug 16, 2012)

Congrats Colt. Way to move up here. Hope you enjoy the spot.


----------



## Illtemper (Aug 16, 2012)

Congrats brother!


----------



## Trust (Aug 16, 2012)

Gratz colt!!


----------



## Hurt (Aug 16, 2012)

Congrats you big sexy HOMO!


----------



## Curiosity (Aug 16, 2012)

Congratulations Colt!


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Aug 16, 2012)

Congrats you sexxy mofo!!


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 16, 2012)

Congrats broseph!


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 16, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Patriot1405 (Aug 16, 2012)

Congratulations sir!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 16, 2012)

I didn't vote for ya colt but I'm sure as shit not disappointed. Congratulations. You deserve the recognition brother.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Aug 16, 2012)

It's about time colt....now quit your bitchin


----------



## JOMO (Aug 16, 2012)

Congrats Colt!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 16, 2012)

I have to call you boss now.


----------



## creekrat (Aug 16, 2012)

Congrats bro!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 19, 2012)

Colt who?
hmmmmm


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 19, 2012)

Coltmc4545 nugguh!!


----------



## DarksideSix (Aug 19, 2012)

Congrats Colt, well deserved.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 19, 2012)

Big ups, Colt! Props!


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 19, 2012)

I only voted for you because I thought no one else would...that really back fired

Just playing brother, Congrats again Colt!!


----------



## cranium85 (Aug 19, 2012)

Who is this so called COLT? Never heard of him 

"They're just giving the bloody title away these days"
    - Captian Jack Sparrow 

Congratz my dude


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 24, 2012)

congrats my brother Colt!!! you deserved it,and did before now,ive learned alot from him,and we've been friends for a long time since the Ology days,hell he used to tell me i repped him more than anyone ever had lol,i know he taught me alot and i listened,he's a great guy and very smart,he will help us out so very much!!


----------



## SHRUGS (Aug 25, 2012)

Congrats brother. Well deserved...


----------



## milleniumgirl (Aug 26, 2012)

Congrats Colt


----------



## toneloc (Aug 26, 2012)

congrats!!


----------

